# I would like some feed back on this posting



## mainey34 (Jun 25, 2013)

Last night i came across this ad on craigs list here in Phoenix...as i normally do, i sent an email stating that it is not necessary and is not good to house 2 sulcatas together. I went thru the whole ordeal...Well, let me tell you. Sometimes it doesn't pay to try to give correct information out to people...i got one nasty email. And this morning, i dont know how, but she got my name and posted it on Craig's list. So moral of the story here...be careful...just wanting some input here... http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/grd/3887085865.html




MInd you this posting was supposed to be removed...
And i would have put this in a different place but everywhere i tried it said i didn't have permission..


----------



## tupacliveson16 (Jun 25, 2013)

Im sorry, but I dont get it?


----------



## mainey34 (Jun 25, 2013)

She will only sell 2 sulcatas as a pair.


----------



## tupacliveson16 (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh! I apologize.


----------



## tiff3grl (Jun 25, 2013)

I saw this yesterday and thought about sending an email myself. Today I also saw a response on Craigslist in regards to the ad. Was that you?


----------



## wellington (Jun 25, 2013)

I sent them an email too. I don't care how nasty they get, they still need to learn a thing or two.


----------



## tiff3grl (Jun 25, 2013)

I just sent one too


----------



## Beck (Jun 25, 2013)

Ha, you guys are awesome!


Sent from my Nexus 7 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## jeffstort (Jun 25, 2013)

Jeez you guys trolled him


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 25, 2013)

They just want to sell them thats why they are so cheap. Just my opinion .

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## jaizei (Jun 25, 2013)

You offered unsolicited advice to a stranger, what did you expect?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 25, 2013)

Someone who has an item for sale has the option of selling his item any way he wants to, and anyway the market accepts it. I think it's wrong for him to say they HAVE to go in pairs, but if he wants to sell them that way, that's his option. To get right down to it, when they are hatchlings, they really do do better in pairs/groups. The problems don't start showing up for several months.


----------



## wellington (Jun 25, 2013)

jaizei said:


> You offered unsolicited advice to a stranger, what did you expect?




I do it all the time when I see the way they are being housed is wrong. Pellet substrate, no water, bad diet, etc, etc, etc. 99% of the time my unsolicited advice is welcomed. I do try to do it in a very nice way and I don't tell them they are doing it all wrong. I also ask them to check out TFO and to pass on to the new owners the TFO info and the advice I had given. I wish them good luck on rehoming/selling their tortoise. Like I said, 99% of the time a get a nice Thankyou email back.


----------



## lkwagner (Jun 25, 2013)

They're all pyramided too, someone needed to say something lol


----------



## mainey34 (Jun 25, 2013)

First of all. I did tell her that i was happy that she offered 100% money back guarantee and support. If she indeed stands behind it. They are not hatchlings.. there are 3 that are 2 months old the rest are 10 months and older. This lady claimed to be a caring reptile breeder at first, then she stated to be a rescue. To put my personal information on a Craig's list is a very big No-No...my reasons for posting this is your opinion. And to inform others whom try to offer advise. She also claims that male sulcats will not fight until you add a female into the equation..hmmm...or that two sulcatas form a bond and when they are seperated they suffer? How do they suffer? Do they get depressed? Has anyone experience this?




tiff3grl said:


> I saw this yesterday and thought about sending an email myself. Today I also saw a response on Craigslist in regards to the ad. Was that you?


Yes, this was me...


Im glad that you guys have sent this lady emails, but now she is sending me emails saying that she is warning me that i am harassing her. Please help me out here. I dont want any legal issues.


----------



## Millerlite (Jun 25, 2013)

Just tell her your bit harassing her, and point out information. She's not doing anything wrong, she wants to sell them in pairs then sell them in pairs. Can't really talk her out of it. No real debate here either, just something that's hard to see, you see this a lot and all we can do is give advice and hope they take it. 

Kyle


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 25, 2013)

There are no legal issues... just a pain in the butt for you :/ sorry to hear.


----------



## tiff3grl (Jun 25, 2013)

I was very nice in the email I sent, in fact she wrote me back and was pleasant as well. I just say let it go....she has her own beliefs and none of us will change that. She did say she will take one back if one starts to show aggression. The only way she will change her mind is if enough get brought back to her.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using TortForum mobile app


----------



## wellington (Jun 25, 2013)

tiff3grl said:


> I was very nice in the email I sent, in fact she wrote me back and was pleasant as well. I just say let it go....she has her own beliefs and none of us will change that. She did say she will take one back if one starts to show aggression. The only way she will change her mind is if enough get brought back to her.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using TortForum mobile app



Wow, I didn't get a reply and I was very nice too. Oh well, if they stand behind their ad, then all should be fine, I hope.


----------



## mainey34 (Jun 25, 2013)

Most of you, other then the people who live here in Phoenix, or the ones that have seen the rescues that TRN rescued last year were just horrible. 90% of our rescues were from the Phoenix area. And that 90% were Sulcatas. They think they are so cute when they are little. After about a month or about 6 months they are no longer fun. After they get too big, or they start to eat too much, they just want to get rid of them. By that time they are deformed, badly abused, and needed attention. I wish i was able to post pics of just a few of them. Needless to say we found homes for them. So, this is why i have agreed to take the time to email some of the "backyard" breeders here so they can be a little better educated and maybe pass it along. To insist that 2 must go together is just perposterous..they do much better alone.




wellington said:


> tiff3grl said:
> 
> 
> > I was very nice in the email I sent, in fact she wrote me back and was pleasant as well. I just say let it go....she has her own beliefs and none of us will change that. She did say she will take one back if one starts to show aggression. The only way she will change her mind is if enough get brought back to her.
> ...


That is because she emailed me threatening me. She thinks its me emailing her with different emails.




tiff3grl said:


> I was very nice in the email I sent, in fact she wrote me back and was pleasant as well. I just say let it go....she has her own beliefs and none of us will change that. She did say she will take one back if one starts to show aggression. The only way she will change her mind is if enough get brought back to her.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using TortForum mobile app


Im glad you got something back from her. Im glad she didnt think you were me. She wont change her mind. And i bet next year we will see them on CL for sale..


----------



## yagyujubei (Jun 26, 2013)

PETA would be so proud of you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't read those classified 'net groups because I have poor self control. But all of you who do read them need to put yourselves in the sellers' shoes before you do name-calling, etc. Try to understand that they probably don't know any better. So if you do decide you absolutely MUST email them, try to be kind. Education won't help at this juncture, because they are getting rid of the tortoise, but kindness might make them accept what you have to say and pass it along to the new owner.


----------



## Neal (Jun 26, 2013)

I think it's important to remember too that some of the husbandry suggestions that we have accepted here on the forum and share are based on subjective data and experiences. Not that that is such a bad thing, but I guess what I am saying is that there are people out there who have had success with pairs and could make a fair argument in support of what this person is trying to say. So not everyone agrees on what we consider to be "correct information" and they have a reasonable basis for that opinion.

Don't get me wrong though, I do agree that two sulcatas are not necessarily the best idea and I do appreciate seeing people share information that they think will be helpful. Just don't be surprised if it doesn't go over well...especially when we don't know the experiences and knowledge of the person we are sharing it with.


----------



## zman7590 (Jun 26, 2013)

tell em you were harrassed and they should delete it! happened to my buddy one time. he was getting phone calls from gay guys wanting to "hook" up... we had a laugh haha


----------

